# New Job - Role put at Risk - please advise



## jimbojone (20 Feb 2017)

Hi,
    Received verbal notice that job has been put at risk and I would really appreciate your advice:

- Induced to leave a previous employer over a 6 month period - emails, phonecalls, etc.
- Accepted new job.
- 7 months into new job - 2 weeks ago told on a team phone call that we were being given official notice that our roles are officially "At Risk".
- Organisation is being restructured due to the company being acquired.
- Two depts from both company being merged and a subset of the people retained.
- The takeover had to have been planned for 1 year + as the company is a US PLC and the restructuring is a direct result of the take over.
- No follow up from HR since.

Key points:
- 6 months probation period in contract.
- Statutory redundancy terms in contract.
- A lot of anxiety about the situation.
- Notice period 3 months.
- Risk of loosing role due to the merger never mentioned when accepting job.
- Company adverse to bad publicity.
- The new roles or job descriptions have not been provided to anybody.
- Told the un-selected people will need to leave in 6 weeks time.
- No follow up by HR with everybody after the call.

Do I have a strong legal case?
Would you go through ERT or civil case for loss of earnings?
Any other advice?

thanks


----------



## Setanta12 (20 Feb 2017)

Jump back to previous employer, if you can .. .. ..

(I'm not a lawyer, but I very much doubt you have any case of any kind)


----------



## Seagull (20 Feb 2017)

The local hiring manager could have been completely unaware of what was happening. If they were aware, then it's certainly bad form to be actively head hunting someone when there's a strong chance of imminent layoffs in the company, but there's nothing you can do legally to get a larger payout from them.


----------



## Monbretia (20 Feb 2017)

While yes the head honchos of course knew ahead of time this was going to happen the chances are the local management would have been totally unaware of it.


----------



## jimbojone (20 Feb 2017)

OK understood but if the Head Guys knew then should they not have implemented a hiring freeze?

As a result of them not implementing a hiring freeze then I could suffer a considerable financial loss.

I was told that if you are enticed from another company and are soon made redundant that there is legal precedence to sue for loss of earnings.


----------



## Monbretia (20 Feb 2017)

They possibly should but in general they don't as it can obviously raise suspicions, most of the deals are done in secret prior to announcement, morals don't come into it for them unfortunately.

I have not heard that about your other point, maybe contact NERA, they are pretty expert on all things work related *Locall:* 1890 80 80 90


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Feb 2017)

Monbretia said:


> I have not heard that about your other point, maybe contact NERA, they are pretty expert on all things work related *Locall:* 1890 80 80 90



Landline number for NERA is 0599178990 http://www.saynoto1890.com/2013/02/n/


----------

